# snailshell



## sway_dizzle (Oct 10, 2004)

has anyone used snail shellsub cases? my friend tells me they are the perfect sub case. so what do you think?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Treo/ssx12.1.wmv
:dunno:
thats the box there, with a 15" treo


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sway_dizzle_@Aug 22 2005, 11:07 PM~3673005
> *has anyone used snail shellsub cases? my friend tells me they are the perfect sub case.  so what do you think?
> *



are you refering to slot vented enclosures???


with any sub, they have recommendations on an enclosure... some subs will not perform well at all in a sealed, and are recommended for ported enclosures; some subs dont perform well at all in ported enclosures, and are recommended for a sealed application...it all depends on the sub which enclosure is best...

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

they are flatter along a wider band of frequency's. P4S(makers of an SS) claims that they are louder then conventional ported enclosures but i have read that they are equal in loudness, but the SS hit more frequencys harder then ported. Not exactly a spl box, more sql. Has the Sq and response of a sealed. 

if you are looking for SQ...then a snailshell will give it to you. If you build it right, it'll sound better then any ported box could dream of. Only downside is they are a bit more complex, and the average joe can't design and build one

here's how one is layed out...you can see there are a lot of angles and shit that have to be accurate.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

that shit is crazy...

-qs


----------



## sway_dizzle (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 23 2005, 02:25 PM~3677344
> *they are flatter along a wider band of frequency's. P4S(makers of an SS) claims that they are louder then conventional ported enclosures but i have read that they are equal in loudness, but the SS hit more frequencys harder then ported. Not exactly a spl box, more sql. Has the Sq and response of a sealed.
> 
> if you are looking for SQ...then a snailshell will give it to you. If you build it right, it'll sound better then any ported box could dream of. Only downside is they are a bit more complex, and the average joe can't design and build one
> ...


ya thats what i'm loooking for, but what are the rules when making one? also my friend said he saw a vid where a guy with to 6's in snailshells where louder than a guy with 2 15's :scrutinize:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sway_dizzle_@Aug 24 2005, 01:17 AM~3680462
> *ya thats what i'm loooking for, but what are the rules when making one?  also my friend said he saw a vid where a guy with to 6's in snailshells where louder than a guy with 2 15's :scrutinize:
> *


Heres the video your friend was talking about...

http://www.powered4sound.com/sixes.wmv

Check out the Powered 4 Sound website. They make snailshell enclosures and can probably help you out. 

http://www.powered4sound.com


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

They are expensive as hell though. I'd try to build my own.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Aug 24 2005, 12:39 AM~3680565
> *Heres the video your friend was talking about...
> 
> http://www.powered4sound.com/sixes.wmv
> ...


the picture i posted IS a p4s snailshell...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldnt spend 300-400bux for a damn box.....


----------



## Jilla (Jul 25, 2005)

where could i buy one at?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jilla+Aug 24 2005, 04:06 PM~3683797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reading with understanding is always good...

-qs


----------



## Jilla (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess everyone is gonna ride the nuts off snail shell enclosures on this forum now...
Unless you know how to calculate them, and you can build it with exact precision, they won't be any better than a ported box, or worse. There really isn't anything special about a "snail shell", except the rename of what it was 40 years ago, a "folded horn".


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 24 2005, 05:42 PM~3685243
> *I guess everyone is gonna ride the nuts off snail shell enclosures on this forum now...
> Unless you know how to calculate them, and you can build it with exact precision, they won't be any better than a ported box, or worse. There really isn't anything special about a "snail shell", except the rename of what it was 40 years ago, a  "folded horn".
> *


I got one of them snail shell boxes in my car. 48" long port for my 8


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 25 2005, 02:04 PM~3689944
> *I got one of them snail shell boxes in my car.  48" long port for my 8
> *


so thats what it was... thats the 8 you've been bringing up for a while right???

i just learned of them, so im trying to get more knowledge on the construction of one (it seems VERY VERY complex)...i honestly dont think i would have the patience or the experience to make one...(i cant cut str8 either  )

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Treo/ssx12.1.wmv


----------



## sway_dizzle (Oct 10, 2004)

i kinda want those 6.5's


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 25 2005, 03:43 PM~3691621
> *so thats what it was... thats the 8 you've been bringing up for a while right???
> 
> i just learned of them, so im trying to get more knowledge on the construction of one (it seems VERY VERY complex)...i honestly dont think i would have the patience or the experience to make one...(i cant cut str8 either  )
> ...


Mine's just a normal slot ported box. The port just happens to be 4 feet long


----------



## sway_dizzle (Oct 10, 2004)

so, who here knows how to build the perfect snailshell?


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

Someone _MIGHT_ be able to help you if you tell everyone what sub(s) you will be using, vehicle, etc...


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

Pssst....theres a better forum to use. http://focusedgravity.forumsplace.com/
I you see this before the worthless mods delete it. :0


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

pssst . link dont work


----------



## sway_dizzle (Oct 10, 2004)

ya, link doesn't work


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 26 2005, 07:56 AM~3695994
> *Mine's just a normal slot ported box.  The port just happens to be 4 feet long
> *


:0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awash242+Aug 27 2005, 01:17 AM~3701300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya'll got some broke ass browsers then! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

works fine on my end!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

How much members yea got there now?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 27 2005, 01:37 PM~3703070
> *How much members yea got there now?
> *


Our users have posted a total of 811 articles
We have 43 registered users

You are a member, you could go look ya know...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I'm to lazy :cheesy:


----------

